# WCF, long & short catechism in Modern English



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2006)

Trying to find all docs online in Modern English to introduce them to the pastors I am visiting in Uganda.

with scripture proof text would be perfect.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2006)

I am starting to work on the Westminster Shorter Catechism in Modern English with Scripture Proofs


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 3, 2006)

I believe the version in the Trinity Hymnal is a modern version. This is a good resource for you will have Psalms, hymns, creeds, the confession and the shorter catechism all in one place. Although I don't think scripture proofs are included.


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 3, 2006)

jdlongmire said:


> Trying to find all docs online in Modern English to introduce them to the pastors I am visiting in Uganda.
> 
> with scripture proof text would be perfect.
> 
> Any help appreciated.



You might be surprised and find the Ugandans much quicker to open a dictionary than us Americans.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I believe the version in the Trinity Hymnal is a modern version. This is a good resource for you will have Psalms, hymns, creeds, the confession and the shorter catechism all in one place. Although I don't think scripture proofs are included.



Thanks, I'll take a look. Wonder if their version is copy write protected?

I really want to get an Internet version out there.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2006)

jfschultz said:


> You might be surprised and find the Ugandans much quicker to open a dictionary than us Americans.



lol- no kidding  - but I am concerned about the archaic phrasing, too.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 3, 2006)

I am not sure but the old Trinity probably had the PCUSA text. Not sure about the new hymnal. See _The Westminster Confession of Faith with a parallel Modern English Study Version _that GCP puts out. Also, See _Westminster Confession and Catechisms in Modern English_
Rowland S. Ward. 3rd ed; Paperback. 2001. Not sure if there has been a more recent edition.


----------



## CDM (Nov 3, 2006)

My Systematic Theology prof, Dr. Douglas Kelly wrote a modern Shorter Catechism found here.

You really can't go wrong with $2.50


----------

